# pic test?



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

*My new aviary *

Img_0436.jpg
Img_0433.jpg
Img_0434.jpg
Img_0435.jpg
Img_0437.jpg
Img_0438.jpg
Img_0439.jpg


----------



## lj04 (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't see anything


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

me neither...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You can upload pictures via tinypic.com and post the "IMG URL" code it gives you. Make sure to change the size option to "message board" before you press upload.


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah i was being lazy and trying to upload directly off my phone. But hopefully by tom ill have pics up of my new aviary and birds. Thanks for the help though


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

*My loft and design*

I set up a wire foundation rather than cover the bottom with wood.


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

This is about where I am today. I still have to finish the roof and the trap. Then i get to paint it


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

And these are my birds


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

I got these guys about a week ago from LSFreeland aka Lew. I changed the water pan to a water feeder for obvious sanitation reasons. During the day they are outside and at night I move them in the garage at night.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice looking birds. Do you plan to raise you loft off the ground with concrete blocks?


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you. Nah, the wire I buried is attached to the pressure treated wood which i used as my foundation.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Your not going to have a floor?


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

Its been a bit of a debate between me and my dad. Even though this is my project, I still listen to what ever he says to keep him happy. He doesnt feel it will be much of a sanitation issue. I could still do it but I need his approval. Any pointers you would like to share would be much appreciated


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

What is the floor going to be dirt, gravel, wood, etc. I don't think its good to have them on the ground.


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

I was gonna put sand and rake it plus replace it every so often. For the most part it will be dry on the inside because of how the roof is designed. I would hate to put in all this work and have my birds get sick.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I know people do it on here every day build Aviary's with gravel and everything else. I would never build a loft or Aviary unless it was raised off the ground. But that's just me. I'm not saying its wrong I just think its not healthy for the birds and all the digging and putting wire in and everything else You could build it with a wood or wire floor. I think your design is going to look sharp from what i see. It looks like someone has good carpentry skills. Keep the pics coming. Angles are a pain.


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

I hear you Shady. I can easily convert the floor to wood so in the case I get the ok, ima jump on it. Thank you for the complement. Yeah the angles are definetly a pain! Im workin on fitting my trap in. Hopefully by the end of this week ill be done.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I think your design is going to look sharp from what i see. It looks like someone has good carpentry skills. Keep the pics coming. Angles are a pain.


I agree you have skillz.. I like the design of the loft..I would'nt have my loft in the dirt but thats me..Would'nt a bad rain storm flood the bottom of the coop? Maybe overhead rain won't drip in but snow run off seems could get in unless your on a hill.


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you. I should update the thread with some new pics. The roof extends about a foot and a half with gutters so it should be relatively dry. Although I agree it would be better to have the cage floor covered to avoid the problem all together.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I would just nail treated plywood down.


----------

